# Masdevallia Species?



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I am thinking about getting some Masdevallia orchids for dart frog tanks, and was considering the following plants:

M. constricta (urosalpinx)
M. discoidea
M. hirtzii
M. limax
M. mystica
M. rubiginosa
M. zahlbruckneri

Would any of these be suitable? Also, does any one have any recommendations for other Masdevallias? Thanks a lot.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

jbeetle said:


> I am thinking about getting some Masdevallia orchids for dart frog tanks, and was considering the following plants:
> 
> M. constricta (urosalpinx)
> M. discoidea
> ...



Beetle,

I have used Masdevallia murex and Masd. herradurae with some success in the past. I hear that Masdevallia zalbrucknerii and M. constricta work well. You may also want to look into 
Masd. Anfracta
Masd. patula
Masd. floribunda
Masd. minuta
Masd. bicolor
Masd. sernae
Masd. revolute

Justin


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Don't most Masde's require a period of cool rest to trigger bloom? Have yours bloomed well? Do you have a fan running in there full time? Am I asking enough questions? :lol: :wink: 

One plant I have that is growing well in the terrarium with a Masde-look-alike flower is Bulbo blumei. They tend to do well under medium light levels and high humidity/moisture, and they don't require lower temps.

I'm definitely interested to hear your experiences with Masde's, as I was told by the hybridizer that they probably wouldn't be good candidates for the terrarium. Of course, I'm sure he's never tried it!


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I haven't tried them yet, but Justin might be able to answer your questions. I was talking to an orchid grower and he said they should do all right, but we were talking about warmer ones rather then cooler ones. So maybe some will work and others need it too cool? I wouldn't be using a fan... is it really needed?

Bulbophyllum blumei really does look like a Masdevallia, pretty cool! Where did you get this plant, as it is pretty expensive at Andy's? Do you know of any other Bulbophyllums that would do well in tanks, as I am also intersted in them (could be saved for another topic I guess?)?


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

*re:Masdevallia*



Homer said:


> Don't most Masde's require a period of cool rest to trigger bloom? Have yours bloomed well? Do you have a fan running in there full time? Am I asking enough questions? :lol: :wink:
> 
> One plant I have that is growing well in the terrarium with a Masde-look-alike flower is Bulbo blumei. They tend to do well under medium light levels and high humidity/moisture, and they don't require lower temps.
> 
> I'm definitely interested to hear your experiences with Masde's, as I was told by the hybridizer that they probably wouldn't be good candidates for the terrarium. Of course, I'm sure he's never tried it!


Beetle & Homer, 

Homer is correct in that most need a cooling period so that it may bloom. The ones that I have used are free flowering and are not found at higher/cooler elevations. The ones that I listed are what I think will be good candidates since they require warmer conditions. Will they flower? I have no clue. The ones that bloomed for me were in a setup with computer fans that ran fulltime. One got a virus and I had to take it out. I have it potted now and its doing ok, but hasn't flowered since. I haven't used any species of bulbophylum, although, I do have a cultivar in a display that is doing well..."red, white, and blue" is the name of the cultivar I believe. 

I think once I obtain enough money I will start to buy orchids by the truck load just to see what will work and what doesn't.....then write a book on it. 

Justin


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm just getting started on the orchid front, but I have to agree with Justin that there aren't many resources on appropriate candidates for terrarium culture. I just tend to look for orchids that appear to have appropriate culture requirements, place them in an appropriate terrarium, and sit back to watch. Some of my terraria have computer fans, and some do not. Some have auto misters, and some do not. We'll see how it shakes out in the end.

Justin, when you find out how to make enough money to buy truckloads of orchids, be sure to tell me your secret! :wink: (to making money and growing orchids) :lol:


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Beetle,

I bought the Bulbo at Hoosier Orchid Company http://www.hoosierorchid.com for $18. It has put out some new leaves since I bought it, and is growing pretty vigorously. We'll see if I can get it to bloom . . . I'm pretty sure I will be able to.

From what I understand, most Bulbos like the constantly moist soil, high humidity, and warm temps afforded by terraria. Of course, every orchid genera has exceptions to the rules, but there are a lot of nice candidates in the Bulbo genus.

Another very interesting orchid that I have been impressed with is Medeocalcar decoratum. It isn't what you expect from an orchid as far as texture, but it grows very well in high moisture area (mine was planted in pure sphag and kept constantly moist). It grows rapidly and will make a nice cascading carpet over moist substrate. when in flower, there are little orange bell-shaped flowers all over the plant. Very interesting. I'll probably be able to take cuttings in a few months, as it sets out roots readily as it spreads.

Finally, (and I'll stop rambling after this one), I have been impressed with the growth on my Haerella retrocalla (aka odorata) in rather low light in the terrarium. That's another good candidate in my opinion, and often considered an easy grower.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*Masdevallia Species*

I have thought about ordering from Hoosier Orchid Company before, and was considering these orchids:
*Dossinia marmorata
Goodyera pubescens x Dossinia marmorata 
Goodyera schlectendaliana*
Have you seen this or tried any of them?

Good luck with the Bulbo. I have a couple, but they aren't really in tanks yet. I have one in a tank that isn't set up, but it is there just to make sure it survives until I get to plant it (sadly this is taking longer then I would like it to lol). I have another outside of a tank, and it actually flowered a couple months ago, and now has some new growth in it. I want to divide it up and start new ones in tanks. These are the two I have; *Bulbophyllum	plumatum (jacobsonii) & Bulbophyllum	mirum (Java)*.... but this is getting off of topic onto other orchids lol. 

Also I agree that Haerella retrocalla (aka odorata) is a good orchid for dart tanks. I had one, but had to take apart the tank it was in and lost it because of this (well, there is more to this but thats the jist of it). But before, when it was in the tank, it did *great*, and flowered a couple times! I am going to get some more of them in the future.

*Back to Masdevallia Species:* 
I was talking to a friend who grows a lot of orchids, and he said that the following Masdevallias should be good for dart tanks(some already listed above):
*Masd. gemniflora
Masd. cuprea 
Masd. strobelii
Masd. constricta 
Masd. sernae*
So I think when I get some more plant money I am going to get some of these, and see how I do with them. Of course I will post about them latter (might be a awhile before I get these) if I find any to be easy, hard, etc. Thanks Justin and Homer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

I have an angraecum distichum and a haraella retrocalla in my bicolors tank.The angraecum got attacked by a loose cricket that ate parts of it but it has started to recoup very well and has flowered again.My harealla blooms quite a bit not and is growing very well.They both are under a 55 watt cf light and there is not much ventilation in their tank.I have them mounted on cork and ghostwood.
Mark W.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Update: My Bulbo. blumei (the Masde flower look-a-like) is starting to put up a spike. Additionally, my Harella retrocalla (odorata) is about to put out 3 blooms as well! I placed it in my coco-fiber substrate, but situated it so that it should continue to creep up the side of a tree root as it grows. I'll post pics when they both bloom--the bulbo might still be awhile, but the Harella will open in a few weeks.


----------

